# Found large Lymph Node in neck



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am scheduled for a FNA for a solid 1.4 cm thyroid nodule on Nov.30. Last week, I was sitting at computer and had my hand under my chin. I must have clenched my teeth, and when I did, I could feel a lymph node very noticeably enlarged. It was under my chin, kind of near the esophagus, and it has not changed in size since last week.

Should I call the endocrinologist who ordered the FNA and tell him about this? When I saw him in early October, I only had the palpable thyroid nodule with no apparent lymph node involvement. Or, should I wait and just tell the doctor who will be doing the FNA?

I have switched primary care doctors too, and I see my new doc on Wednesday. I will definitely show her this lymph node.

My Father had Hodgkins Disease, and then he had regular Lymphoma, and his mother had thyroid cancer, right around my age, so I am concerned about the whole lymph node thing!! I have Hashi's, which makes me even more concerned about the possibility of Thyroid Lymphoma.

Thanks for any and all advice!

~Amy


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If it will cause you less worry call the endocrinologist and get his opinion.
This might be just nothing or something that grows slow. Never can tell about such things. Its always better to be on the safe side then on the sorry side later. Its what you feel comfortable doing.

GL & GB


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

usmc4myson said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am scheduled for a FNA for a solid 1.4 cm thyroid nodule on Nov.30. Last week, I was sitting at computer and had my hand under my chin. I must have clenched my teeth, and when I did, I could feel a lymph node very noticeably enlarged. It was under my chin, kind of near the esophagus, and it has not changed in size since last week.
> 
> ...


Hi, Amy. I think you should mention it only b/c it sounds like it's worrying you, and having peace of mind is priceless. It could be something or it could be nothing. The good thing is that you are being monitored closely which means that if it ''is'' something it will be caught and won't have time to grow. Just to add another perspective, swollen lympnodes in Hashi people is not uncommon. I've actually read several replies from those with hashi's that have said they get swollen lymph nodes from time to time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

usmc4myson said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am scheduled for a FNA for a solid 1.4 cm thyroid nodule on Nov.30. Last week, I was sitting at computer and had my hand under my chin. I must have clenched my teeth, and when I did, I could feel a lymph node very noticeably enlarged. It was under my chin, kind of near the esophagus, and it has not changed in size since last week.
> 
> ...


Actually, I would call both. Nothing like covering all the bases here. We have talked before and you know I am worried for and about you! Saying a prayer and sending good Karma your way.

Please, please let us know. Good to hear from you!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks GD Women and Andros.
I think I will call, just to ease my anxiety. I have been checking for swollen lymph nodes every month when I do my breast exam, but never found one before last week. 
I'd feel better if this info was added to my medical records too, just so we can keep track of it from here. They might need to see me in order to verify the swollen lymph, but I won't know unless I call, now, will I?!

Ya know...hearing all of the horror stories on this board about doctors treating thyroid conditions with such a lackadaisical attitude, and even with disdain, as if the patient is wasting their time, makes me want to up and go to medical school! Someone has to start making some noise about this. What can we as patients do to change the mindset of so many doctors?? It's a real problem, and it needs a VOICE! Unless we do something about it, our daughters and granddaughters will have to go through the same agony and anxiety that we are experiencing. I guess we can start by going doctor shopping, and letting the imbeciles know exactly WHY we could no longer be their patients. That's a start, and that is exactly why this board is so amazing. It is a CRUCIAL piece of advice you moderators give,and you are doing a huge service by saying it as much as you do. Think about how many lives you may have saved or prolonged. So, I just want to thank you from the depths of my being. You have made so many of us see that there are good docs out there, and we might need to do some digging to find them, but they are there.

I'd venture to say that you have accomplished more here on this board than can even be measured.

BRAVO!!!!

~Amy


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

usmc4myson said:


> Thanks GD Women and Andros.
> I think I will call, just to ease my anxiety. I have been checking for swollen lymph nodes every month when I do my breast exam, but never found one before last week.
> I'd feel better if this info was added to my medical records too, just so we can keep track of it from here. They might need to see me in order to verify the swollen lymph, but I won't know unless I call, now, will I?!
> 
> ...


There is always two sides to a story.

There are good doctors and there are bad doctors - likewise patients.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

usmc4myson said:


> Thanks GD Women and Andros.
> I think I will call, just to ease my anxiety. I have been checking for swollen lymph nodes every month when I do my breast exam, but never found one before last week.
> I'd feel better if this info was added to my medical records too, just so we can keep track of it from here. They might need to see me in order to verify the swollen lymph, but I won't know unless I call, now, will I?!
> 
> ...


Amy; thank you so much!! Just to see someone well again keeps my personal cup very full.

You are already helping others yourself; you just may not be aware of it. But, you "truly" are and thank you for being such a wonderful person.

You might like one of my "favorite" quotes...............

What I really lack is to be clear in my mind what I am to do, not what I am to know, except in so far as a certain knowledge must precede every action. The thing is to understand myself, to see what God really wishes me to do: the thing is to find a truth which is true for me, to find the idea for which I can live and die. ... I certainly do not deny that I still recognize an imperative of knowledge and that through it one can work upon men, but it must be taken up into my life, and that is what I now recognize as the most important thing.
-Søren Kierkegaard, Letter to Peter Wilhelm Lund dated August 31, 1835


----------

